# Delta Grand Okanagan Kelowna



## nadz786 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello,

Does anyone know of good sites to find rentals or timeshare resales for this property?

Optimally looking to purchase or rent a 2 bedroom unit.

Red week doesn't get much traction for this property.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 20, 2020)

They are hard to find. I own an EEY week 33 but only a 1 bedroom. Maintenance is high. Sign up to be notified on redweek and check kijiji. Those are the most likely places. They have a lovely community barbecue and seating area on the third floor close to the lake.


----------



## VanX (Jun 28, 2020)

Most available weeks seem to be listed on Kijiji and that’s worked ok for us.   On occasion a week has popped up on RCI for booking last minute too. Ultra rare occurrence though to see it on RCI for weeks or points exchange though.

Don’t yet know the best exchange system for finding available exchange weeks deposited in to book as an exchange. Hoping it’s not the ultra low frequency on RCI.

Not sure if it’s the Marriot system or maybe the Wyndham system that people tend to initially deposit into?

Would love to hear from owners on how they arrange for any extra week bookings, direct or via an exchange system. Also where they tend to deposit to first. So popular I think most folks skip depositing and go straight to Kijiji

Thanks in advance for any tips and tricks.

Brian


----------

